# dencoop does ED 750AH x 2 | By Exotic Motor World | 2/17/12 | Live Blog



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Guys !!!!

The time has come for me to pick up my next ride a 2012 750 Active Hybrid, I am going with one of our customers and supporters | we are picking up his 2012 750 Active Hybrid as well:bigpimp:

I will have lots of real time pictures and videos, those of you familiar with my previous 2 Euro delivery trips and my Performance Center Delivery reports are exposed to my posting style. I will cover as much as possible and try to provide information that has not been provided...

Here is the first video - from an iphone - videotaped at 2 AM EST on 2/13/2012 talking to the lufthansa | Continental airliner rep. remember this is taking place at 2AM EST.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_yCJ7D7fOw&feature=youtu.be

*Stay Tunned - the fun is about to begin* :angel:


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome!!! I pick up in 9 days the wait is killing me


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

You guys are having way too much fun with this. I want to do my next ED with you.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Awesome...its raining 750iAH's. Congratulations.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## BlackBerryCubed (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats.


Btw, how are you liking that diesel w212? Does it have enough power or feels slow? Any regrets not getting 550?


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats!! Have a safe trip over....May you provide us with some awesome photos!! My AH7 is going on the boat as we speak! ....may it keep raining AH7s!!


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dennis,
Looking forward to more of your posts. What's your planned itinerary this time? Have a blast in Munich.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Gluhwein said:


> I want to do my next ED with you.


Are you sure?


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Need updates...thought this was a live blog...all ok?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

I am hooked on diesels - it's not a rocket, although it deffinetly moves. I like it for what it is, great milage, comfortable cruiser.



BlackBerryCubed said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Btw, how are you liking that diesel w212? Does it have enough power or feels slow? Any regrets not getting 550?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

dha510 said:


> Dennis,
> Looking forward to more of your posts. What's your planned itinerary this time? Have a blast in Munich.


It all depends on the weather but we hope to hit Paris/Amsterdam/Frankfurt.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

iwantone said:


> Need updates...thought this was a live blog...all ok?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


Patience grasshopper :angel:

Sorry for the delay, we are officially starting the live blog tomorrow, we're flying out of Newark NJ at 5:30PM EST and arriving in Munich at 7:40AM.

Already have Rolf booked:bigpimp:

Stay Tunned, I promise you won't be disapointed - lots of Euro Delivery to come....


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

dencoop said:


> ...Stay Tunned, I promise you won't be disapointed - lots of Euro Delivery to come....


Only way to go is "up" from that video.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

Jon90 said:


> Only way to go is "up" from that video.


:rofl:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

dencoop said:


> Patience grasshopper :angel:
> 
> Sorry for the delay, we are officially starting the live blog tomorrow, we're flying out of Newark NJ at 5:30PM EST and arriving in Munich at 7:40AM.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Glad to hear Rolf is still around. We will probably use him in May ,our 4th ED.
Again good luck,enjoy.
cheers
vern


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Lots more pix and video to come


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet and thanks for the updates! Wife and I where just there 2.5 weeks ago and I miss it already. 

DSBM FTW!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

*Ed*

This looks like an Amazing Experience :thumbup:

Very educational videos.

My next lease i am definitely doing ED :bigpimp:


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow great vids! Makes me more excited to be getting mine soon!! Such great cars...we are all very lucky.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulation, DC!!!!!!!
Well done!!!!

Sent from my MB 330i using Bimmer App


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

dencoop said:


>


This is a clone of mine.....great choice :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Let's rewind a bit - upload a few more videos from today...






Dennis - Victory Lap






Dennis - Victory Lap - 2


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Really great videos. thanks for sharing!....us AH7 owners are a small club!!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Mikes Turn to do the Victory Lap in his Black Active Hybrid


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

The Bimmerfest Book !!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNrR_nF7R6Q&sns=em


----------



## BlackBerryCubed (Dec 5, 2007)

So which one do you prefer now? W212 or 750iah? is there a single clear winner?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Guys,

Stay Tunned for alot more videos in the days to come - plus high quality pix are coming as well in a few
Days.

So far I am in love with this beast - its as quick as an ///M3 and yet so comfortable.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

I did recognize my signature. Its on the previous page (1:23-1:27)


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

BlackBerryCubed said:


> So which one do you prefer now? W212 or 750iah? is there a single clear winner?


Hands down the 750iAH !!!! The E350 bluetec is
Nowhere near in the same class:bigpimp:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*F10 ///M5 Hotlaps around the Welt*

Surprise for you Guys !

The F10 ///M5 was doing Hotlaps (sort of) around the ED delivery floor plan:bigpimp:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Denis!
How's weather?
Where is your flight videos? 
What hotel you staying this time?
Where you go next? I mean, where will be your drop off?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

MB330 - I am about to answer all yoir questions:angel:

Let's keep rewinding 

When you first Enter the Welt .


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Munich Airport !!!






Getting on the plane






In Flight






Rolf Driving us to the Welt






Our Hotel:


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

dencoop said:


> Mikes Turn to do the Victory Lap in his Black Active Hybrid


Awesome!!!

Are the Welt folks ok with you guys doing multiple laps??


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

roots said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Are the Welt folks ok with you guys doing multiple laps??


Yes, since I pretty much dictated to them what I was going to do and how it was going to be done:bigpimp:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!!
Have fun! Hi to family!










Sent from my MB 330i using Bimmer App


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Midnight Check-Up


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

Pizdets- eto pravda!!!! I gotta meet you guys here, when you come back from ED :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Blin chuvak!
Chto tam pokuril? Misha xot' molcha stoyal i kuril a ti? Shalopay! :rofl:


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

deleted


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

Have fun guys! Nice videos!!!


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

keep it coming!!Love the cars


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Just got to the Berlin Marriott

Here is a Video of me doing 160 MPH on the A9






Getting gas - 100 Euro to fill up






Driving to the Dachau Concentration Camp Memorial






Driving to the Dachau Concentration Camp Memorial 2






Quick Rest Stop






Burger King


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Dachau Concentration Camp - Memorial*






Video 2






Video 3


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Rest Area on the way to Berlin Germany






Just got to Berlin Germany


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Berlin


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Leaving Berlin Germany






Just got to Leipzig Germany


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Champions Bar and Grill
Leipzig Germany


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Another midnight check up


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! You guys are having some serious crazy fun...I wish I understood your beautiful language...but I bet I can guess many times, ha! Have fun!

BTW 160mph? That's one quick break-in period! Ha!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Another midnight check up


Dencoop!
Look - I found your smilic on internet!










Nu ti zhe umniy muzhik - snimi eto video poka Lyuda ne uvidela!


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

There will be far less beer left in Germany when this ED is finished :thumbup:


----------

